
I Co-Organised An Unconference - noamy
https://medium.com/@noamt/i-co-organised-an-unconference-88e3dd1bea3
======
thinkingemote
Nice report. I'd really like to know how to ensure that people with tickets
actually attend.

I think the best way might be to have a small price for early bird, or just
overbook.

